# Are you a virgin who's had IVF? URGENT



## cdunnjourno (Sep 28, 2015)

A leading glossy women's magazine is looking to speak to a woman in her 20s/30s who is a virgin and has had a baby thanks to IVF treatment, or a woman who is thinking about doing this. 
The interview will be compassionate and sensitively handled, and we'll read your interview back to you before it goes to print so you can ensure you're happy with it.
If this sounds of interest and you'd like to find out more, please contact me asap on [email protected]
Many thanks,
Christina Quaine
Freelance journalist


----------

